# Mein selbstgebauter Wasserfall



## Niklas123456 (15. Aug. 2016)

hallo ich bin heute mit meinem selbstgebauten Wasserfall fertig geworden. Ich kam auf die Idee weil ich noch Steine Fliesen usw Reste hatte vom Teichbau. Gruß Niklas


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

viel zu kitschig und zu künstlich also so was würde ich mir nur in den Vorgarten stellen , so als Hunde und Pferde tränke


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Niklas, 

schäumt das Wasser?
Hast Du da Spüli drin?

Also ich muss sagen: 
 für Deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten und die grundsätzliche Idee 

Optisch finde ich das irgendwie noch "unvollendet" 

Also entweder würde ich da noch einen Seifenspender anbringen und ein witziges Schild: 
"Besucher werden gebeten, sich Füße und Hände vor Betreten des Hauses zu waschen"

oder ich würde das schick bepflanzen - eine Miniaturlandschaft rund um den Wasserfall......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Wenn aus dem einen Wasserfall warmes und aus dem anderen kaltes Wasser kommt, kann man auch gleich ein bissel Kneipen


----------



## andreas w. (21. Aug. 2016)

Egal was das Volk dazu meint  - die Idee ist erstmal gut und handwerklich sind die "Reste" gut untergebracht. Ich find´s nicht schlecht gemacht .

Ich hoffe daß dein Wasserfall lange hält und nicht zerbröselt.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Niklas123456 (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo danke für eure Meinungen. Ist ja auch Geschmacksache. Das coole ist das wir zur seit Eis in den Wasser kippen und unsere Getränke und das Bier schön kalt sind. 
Das Wasser schäumt da eine 10000 Liter Pumpe angeschlossen ist und ich jene noch nicht runtergeregelt habe. Schönen Sonntag euch Gruß Niklas


----------



## Dudelsax (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Niklas,
nicht das jemand das Schild "WC" an der rechten Seite deines Wasserfalles falsch versteht... Duck und wech


----------



## RianGFX (21. Aug. 2016)

Also ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das grade im Dunkeln echt gut aussieht mit dem Licht . Also nicht, dass es jetzt im hellen nicht gutaussehen würde


----------



## Lion (21. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn aus dem einen Wasserfall warmes und aus dem anderen kaltes Wasser kommt, kann man auch gleich ein bissel Kneipen


ich fände besser:
wenn aus dem einen und dem anderen kalter Sekt fließen würde,
dann würde ich auch gerne in diesem Becken ein Fisch sein. 
Léon


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2016)

Hab das jetzt grade erst gelesen, Ihr seid doch ein fürchterliches Lästervok ,
dabei hat der Niklas sich doch mit seiner Vogelbadewanne soviel Mühe gemacht.


----------



## Niklas123456 (22. Aug. 2016)

Hallo danke für die tollen Kommentare! Ich würde sagen dass wenn man solche Kommentare abgibt vorher überlegen muss wieviel Zeit und Gedanken in solch einem Projekt stecken das es überhaupt funktioniert. Erst selber machen dann ......! Gruß Niklas


----------



## RianGFX (24. Aug. 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Hallo danke für die tollen Kommentare! Ich würde sagen dass wenn man solche Kommentare abgibt vorher überlegen muss wieviel Zeit und Gedanken in solch einem Projekt stecken das es überhaupt funktioniert. Erst selber machen dann ......! Gruß Niklas


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## marcus18488 (25. Aug. 2016)

Hi Niklas, 

also ich find es toll. Nicht immer das normale, sondern mal was ausgefallenes
Bleib bei deinem Stil und lass dir nicht reinreden

LG Marcus


----------



## Niklas123456 (25. Aug. 2016)

Vielen Dank, ja das mache ich schönen Abend euch Gruß Niklas


----------



## laolamia (25. Aug. 2016)

ich bin fuer schokobrunnen....weisse und dunkle schoki


----------



## nuggeterbse (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Niklas,
ich habe gesehen wie "alt" der Beitrag ist.
Toll,was ihr für euren Hund so baut.....Hut ab...
Wir haben den Zwilling zu Eurem,gleiches Fell,genauso wasserverrückt und Ball-junkie

Was mich jetzt aber eigentlich interressiert:wie laut ist dein Wasserfallbecken?Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass es auf der Terrasse zu laut(nervig)ist(wird).
Falls Du noch eine Info über diesen Beitrag erhälst,freue ich mich über eine Antwort

LG
Michi


----------



## nuggeterbse (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Niklas,
ich habe gesehen wie "alt" der Beitrag ist.
Toll,was ihr für euren Hund so baut.....Hut ab...
Wir haben den Zwilling zu Eurem,gleiches Fell,genauso wasserverrückt und Ball-junkie

Was mich jetzt aber eigentlich interressiert:wie laut ist dein Wasserfallbecken?Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass es auf der Terrasse zu laut(nervig)ist(wird).
Ich fi


----------



## nuggeterbse (26. Sep. 2017)

tschuldige bitte


----------



## Niklas123456 (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Michi, Danke für Deine Antwort.
Der Wasser ist nicht laut, da ich eine Filtermatte da hingelegt habe wo das Wasser auftrifft!
Ist ganz leise! 
Gruß Niklas


----------



## nuggeterbse (27. Sep. 2017)

Aha, danke Dir. 
Man muss Ideen haben


----------

